# Beagle puppy



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a 6 month old beagle and been trying to get him going on rabbits. I know he’s still young, but anyone have a beagle that would be willing to let my dog run with? I live in Lapeer, but will travel to you or meet up anywhere. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

I live in Mayville area and have a couple of beagles that run a medium + speed if that helps. They are kinda fat from sitting in the pen during deer season but I've had them out the last couple of days.


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

Sounds good. This is my first puppy I’ve had so kinda having a hard time getting him going. I’ve had beagles in the past, but they where at least started when I got them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

I’m usually free on Sundays, but can make Saturdays work. Let me know when and I’ll be there. My names Kevin call or text 810-223-7634


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

Weekends work best for me also, but I have Saturday threw Tuesday off from work. So any of those days is fine with me


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Your pup will start running by himself when he is ready. Some start when 3 to 4 months old, some are close to 1 year old. Just keep taking him to where rabbits are.


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

Yeah I’ve been getting him out and he’s definitely using his nose and running around. Been going to the Lapeer State game area and just not finding a lot of rabbits. Was hoping if he could run with dogs that know what they are doing he’d catch on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

He will catch on. Running with other beagles will help. My problem is to keep my dog from running unwanted species (deer, fox, cat, etc).


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Kbrewer78 said:


> Yeah I’ve been getting him out and he’s definitely using his nose and running around. Been going to the Lapeer State game area and just not finding a lot of rabbits. Was hoping if he could run with dogs that know what they are doing he’d catch on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You could contact Ray Hoody at Hot Shot Outfiiters. He "starts" beagles and I believe he charges $100 for a month. He also guides rabbit hunts with beagles.

https://www.hotshotoutfitters.com/


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I am also aware of another "beagle starter" near Jackson. I will be contacting him tomorrow.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Another beagle resource

http://mihuntandtrial.com/clubs-2/


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

hungryhollow said:


> He will catch on. Running with other beagles will help. My problem is to keep my dog from running unwanted species (deer, fox, cat, etc).


E-collar. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks decoyslayer I’ll be looking into that 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

There are a lot of good advice here. I told Kevin I'd help him start his pup because I have 100 acres of great habitat to run, 3 broke gun dogs to help with and if his pup doesn't show any interest I'll take it to a puppy pen . I'm a member of a beagle club and have access to a lot of resources. Happy running to all.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

I prefer a small area that you know holds a few rabbits. Stateland is a hard place to start a rabbit dog. Few and far between on rabbits and a good chance a jumping a deer or something else that may get him trailing.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

kisherfisher said:


> I prefer a small area that you know holds a few rabbits. Stateland is a hard place to start a rabbit dog. Few and far between on rabbits and a good chance a jumping a deer or something else that may get him trailing.



That is why I posted the info on the beagle clubs. I am joining the Monroe/Toledo Beagle club. They have two fenced in training areas. 

That is also why I suggested a "starter" to help get them going.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Jumpshootin' said:


> E-collar.[ That's the best but they are expensive.


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

Been looking at the Garmin Alpha, but out of my price range. I have a sportdog training collar, but eventually going to get the Garmin after I recover from Christmas expenses. I have 5 kids so might take awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got the Garmin Alpha and am very happy with it.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Garmin Alpha is WAY out of my price range.


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Your puppy will "probably" NOT go with the other started dogs at first...(if that's what you were thinking). More likely he will stand by your side. BUT, the more times out the better..

Good to have experienced guys (like on this thread) helping out! Good luck!

PS...my all time best dog started at 11 months old


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Skip said:


> Your puppy will "probably" NOT go with the other started dogs at first...(if that's what you were thinking). More likely he will stand by your side. BUT, the more times out the better..
> 
> Good to have experienced guys (like on this thread) helping out! Good luck!
> 
> PS...my all time best dog started at 11 months old


Mine does not run with other started dogs, but, they got her attention. The next time I took her out she starting to work some on her own.


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

I was thinking he may not, I’m not sure. Hopefully he will at least tag along and start to figure it out. Not wanting to pressure him before he’s ready. I’ve been getting him out at least once a week since I got him and I’ve noticed he’s using his nose more and more every time. With me being new to training a puppy I’ve been worried about him tracking things other than rabbits especially with the lack of snow this year and apparently lack of rabbits on state land. I have been putting rabbit scent on a training dummy and that’s been working out pretty good. He’s not trailing it and barking but he always finds it


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> That is why I posted the info on the beagle clubs. I am joining the Monroe/Toledo Beagle club. They have two fenced in training areas.
> 
> That is also why I suggested a "starter" to help get them going.


Just a heads up if you have too fast of a dog your membership at the club will be short lived. Unless they have changed.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Houndhunter12 said:


> I live in Mayville area and have a couple of beagles that run a medium + speed if that helps. They are kinda fat from sitting in the pen during deer season but I've had them out the last couple of days.


Got my "pup" 2 now from mayville and a guy that was part of a beagle club. Might've beem you ?
I'll be running mine as soon as deer season is over.

To the o.p. once a rabbit jumps up in his face he'll bark ! It's in their nature and it sounds like he's using his nose. I trained mine with just tracking treats through the yard.. Let em smell it, keep em at back door and make a "trail" around back yard. Make it bigger and more elaborate over time. Pet store around me sells rabbit treats. First ingredient is rabbit !  that was when they were only 8-10 weeks old and then would take them as much as possible on the real thing when I got the chance.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Just reminded me of another trick on use on real young pups. Roadkill rabbits make an awesome drag. Drag a trail and hide the rabbit , He will get the idea.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

micooner said:


> Just a heads up if you have too fast of a dog your membership at the club will be short lived. Unless they have changed.


Well, 99% of the time I will be running her alone.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Well, 99% of the time I will be running her alone.


s this a hunting dog or trial dog ?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is how I get my young hounds started:catch a rabbit in a live trap. Let the hounds see and smell the rabbit. At first they might be a little standoffish but they instincts will take over and they will start barking and biting at the rabbit. At that point I walk away for a bit,maybe walk up to the house and get some coffee. When the pups are really worked up, I turn the rabbit loose and they sight chase it until the rabbit gives them the slip. The first couple of times the pup or pups come back to the trap but eventually they realize that they smell it and start following the scent. I've been doing it this way for close to 40 years. And it has always worked. I built my training pen 20 years ago to make the process a little easier.


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

I'm not a big breeder of dogs so I don't have puppies until I need fresh legs in the pack. I moved to Mayville 3 years ago, no I haven't had pups in 5 years so I'm do!!! Actually my 14 year old is not doing well right now and I was hoping to get one more litter from him but my females had short cycles last year. Sorry snortwheeze wasn't me you got your pup from.


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

That looks like a great way to get them interested, but unfortunately for now live on the edge of the city and don’t have much of a yard.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is the absolute secret to starting your pup. I’ve used it on many many dogs. 

Go for a walk with him in decent rabbit habit AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. (If you don’t have any access to this whatsoever, it will be a struggle for you to get your dog going good)

That’s the secret method!

You need at least 5 - 10 times out getting used to handle anyway (leash, truck ride, etc)

Try not to care when he starts. Just get him out. 


It’s SO fun when he does start though!


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

Much more to “finishing” a rabbit dawg, but free casting your pup is really all there is to it. 

With respect to guys using starting pens, I’ve always Preferred to start in natural setting when pups is mentally ready for it (sight chases,


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

DecoySlayer said:


> Garmin Alpha is WAY out of my price range.


I thought it was barely in my price range. After I learned I couldn't live without it I ran over it with my riding lawn mower. I bought another with in three days.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

DecoySlayer said:


> Garmin Alpha is WAY out of my price range.


Jump on Facebook and join the different beagle groups ! You'll be surprised with what you can get I got a Garmin 220 with 3 collars for 400$ to my door! Sounds like a lot til you lose a dog and have the better half beating you for losing her BABY !


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I bought a Garmin Sport Pro. It's all I could afford.


----------



## Kbrewer78 (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a buddy with a bird dog and he has the alpha. I played around with it while we were hunting. Incredibly nice. There’s a lot of good ones out there, but from what I’ve seen the Garmin Alpha is top notch 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I ran hounds today with my friend Steve in a cattail swamp. Only saw the rabbit once as the cattails were extremely thick. Ended up watching most of the chase on the Astro while sitting on logs listening to the hounds.


----------



## nontyp (Jan 9, 2012)

Kbrewer78 said:


> I have a 6 month old beagle and been trying to get him going on rabbits. I know he’s still young, but anyone have a beagle that would be willing to let my dog run with? I live in Lapeer, but will travel to you or meet up anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A lot of brush jumpers in lapeer state land so most of the rabbits are shot out. Pretty hard to find good running. Still can find some spots in deep.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

$400 for an Astro with 3 collars is reasonable. I have a 220 with 2 collars that i wouldn't sell for less than $300 (but its not for sale).


----------

